# Recent Gold Coast Water Analysis?



## ozpowell (7/2/07)

I was wondering if anyone had a recent water analysis for the Gold Coast? I've tried searching and found this one http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...ic=5541&hl= but it appears to be about 2.5 years old now...

Thanks!


----------



## Brad_G (7/2/07)

ozpowell, 

Try this one, its about a year old. 

http://www.goldcoast.qld.gov.au/attachment...tion_Sept06.pdf

brad


----------



## ozpowell (7/2/07)

Brad_G said:


> ozpowell,
> 
> Try this one, its about a year old.
> 
> ...



Fantastic! Thanks Brad...


----------



## ozpowell (14/5/07)

For anyone on the Gold Coast, here's a link to the most recent water report.

http://www.goldcoast.qld.gov.au/attachment...ition_Feb07.pdf

Cheers,
Michael.


----------

